# 18 R question



## Jakes Dad (Aug 8, 2006)

Hello all, I just got a AE 18R this last week and am wondering if it is just me or the design on the car. I keep getting pebbles stuck in the spur gear after running in my cul-de-sac. Does someone make a better spur gear cover that will keep this from happening or is there some fix for this ? Thanks


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

It happens with all the RC 18 series cars. I have the 18 MT and I always get small rocks stuck in the gears. I havent seen any covers sold but I have seen some people have made.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Driven products has a gear cover that helps.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Toyz on the Internet sells two different types of covers that are very effective. It does take longer to remove them and work on the gears when they are installed.


----------



## Jakes Dad (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks. I will look into the one from Toyz. I am still really suprised with the stock perfromance of these cars. Easy to drive with the 4 wheel drive and sees to be able to take a lick or two.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

We run on a high banked carpet oval that is very fast and in the open class almost all the cars are 18Rs. They are running brushless (most 6800) and 2 cell lipos. The fast laps are just at or below 4 sec. Lots of contact and they seem to be very hard to break.


----------



## Jakes Dad (Aug 8, 2006)

Nutz, sounds like a fun track. I used to run pan cars at a banked asphalt track. Cars were very fast as long as they were hooked up. Same with running velo down in Indy.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Yes, the track is perfect for 1/18th scale and such. We run Sliders, Late Models, BRPs, Vendetta Touring Cars, and Open which is anything goes. That is where most 18Rs are running.


----------

